# Installation von Connector/J



## newbie (1. Dez 2003)

Hallo!

Ich bin ein absoluter Newbie im Java-Bereich, muss aber ein Schülerprojekt machen in welchem ich eine Verbindung von Java zu MySQL brauche. Allerdings werde ich aus den Anleitungen nicht schlau, wie ich das installiere.

Kann mir da irgendwer helfen bzw. gibts da irgendwo gute anleitungen?

ich weiss nämlich nicht einmal was ein CLASSPATH ist!

danke!


----------



## AlArenal (2. Dez 2003)

2 Möglichkeiten:

1.
Wenn du den JDBC-Treiber auspackst, hast du da am Ende eine .jar Datei. Diese kopierst du in das lib/ext-Verzeichnis von deinem JRE. Dann hast du hinterher z.B. die Datei mysql-connector-java-3.0.8-stable-bin.jar im Verzeichnis C:\j2sdk1.4.2\jre\lib\ext 

2.
Du entpackst die jar-Datei (geht z.B: auch mit WinRAR oder WinZIP). Da sind dann zwei Verzeichnisse drin, ein com und ein org. Beide in das Hauptverzeichnis deiner Anwendung kopieren - fertig.


----------

